# dataone woes



## GunshotSilence (Oct 1, 2005)

hey guys i have dataone 2gb business plan. and the prob is when i connect to the net, my meter works so fast that wiht opening only gmail and 6 more sites(already in maxthon since last close) 5mb of data is downloaded. 

even when im not doing nayhting, its working and showing the amout of data i have downloaded. 

also i cannot acces my online records. plz tel me the link


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 1, 2005)

try www.dataone.in


----------



## harsh bajpai (Oct 1, 2005)

try www.dataone.in


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2005)

dude search and clean any adware/malware/spyware from ur system. install a good anti-virus + firewall combo.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 1, 2005)

to see the BSNL counter... visit the links showed in the bellow page... bware.. u need dataone IPs to visit those page...

*10.240.128.195/

about fast data trancfar... may b some software is auto updating it self... or spywares r do their job... best thing is get a 3rd party firewall like ZAP to see which programs r accesssing the net connection....


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 1, 2005)

well i guess i know whats the prob.

since i upgraded to ZA sec suite 6.67.00, its installation crashes due to some dll lib problem

see *forum.zonelabs.org/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=inst&message.id=40246

now im reinstalling the previous version 6.66. which worked fine 1 whole month since download only gave probs recently when it connected to dataone but no data transfer.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 1, 2005)

hey when i goto *10.240.128.195/ 
and login, and click on service records, it says timed out operation. so how do i check my account and records. i need a direct link to the account page


----------



## pupudada (Oct 2, 2005)

try *10.240.89.199


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 2, 2005)

no still timeouts on clicking on records


----------



## pupudada (Oct 2, 2005)

Try to locate someone from the same exchange you are in and who has a `BSNL' account and see if you can login from his/her place. If the problem persists, then it has to be at BSNL's end. What's worse is that you cannot use any other account to login.. you have to login to that IP via BSNL dataone only   

try out this url too:  *10.240.43.216


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 2, 2005)

still no use will have to ask bsnl


----------



## kato (Oct 3, 2005)

i guess go to www.dataone.in using internet explorer and no other browser as no other browser is supported


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2005)

i use that admin site widout any problems in firefox. so its not browser dependent.


----------



## rajat22 (Oct 3, 2005)

Whenever you try to log Dataone, you may get message like this
*10.240.43.216/noCookie.jsp
On the address bar remove the line'noCookie.jsp' & hit enter and done


----------



## pupudada (Oct 3, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i use that admin site widout any problems in firefox. so its not browser dependent.



Well you are the first and only one. There is a javascript problem in the script of the same. I still repeat, you might be able to open the main page in Firefox but after that the links to the `Service Records' etc. will not work


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 4, 2005)

no use tried in IE and the on clicking on service records, its just not wroking-i mean linkj isnt opening

and in maxthon its showing timeout


----------

